# New Pipercross ITB Airbox



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

After driving through the monsoon on the trip back to the hotel at WF with kevinmacd, I realized the need for an alternative to open air filters on ITB's. I've seen custom fabbed boxes before (a la Franz) but haven't really seen a nice _production_ piece until this one. The plenum length pretty much limits it to 4-cyl applications but with a little fab work, it could fit a VR. They're available in a left or right inlet with either 75mm or 100mm intake orifice. To me, this seems like an excellent way to add _daily_ driveability to an ITB setup. 
Our sister company is a Pipercross distributor and will be carrying these airboxes soon. I'd love to hear feedback on something like this - good, bad, whatever.


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

Definitely interested in the 100mm box with air feed on the right.


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

Very nice! What's the expected retail price?


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (ABA Scirocco)*

I would be intrested in the 100mm as well. This would be perfect for a blow through turbo Application.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (Shurls)*

Retail pricing will be available very shortly. 
As for pressurizing this unit, it may need some re-inforcement to be able to handle serious psi.
Out of curiosity, for what reason would you want the 100mm (~4") over the 75mm (~3") opening?


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Out of curiosity, for what reason would you want the 100mm (~4") over the 75mm (~3") opening?

I would want it simply because I have four 45mm butterflies to feed and I want all the air I can get.


----------



## Eganx (Apr 30, 2004)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

will this work w/sidedrafts on a counterflow head? it looks like it should


----------



## Shurls (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Out of curiosity, for what reason would you want the 100mm (~4") over the 75mm (~3") opening?

Because its bigger. I have 36mm venturis and the intercooler outlet would all be custom, so it would taper down. 
3" may be better, though.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (Eganx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eganx* »_will this work w/sidedrafts on a counterflow head? it looks like it should

Yes. The aluminum backing plates are available in a blank configuration so you can drill and cut it to fit your exact application.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

TWM already produces a similar piece in lengths for both 4 cyls and 6 cyls... very pricey though...for a piece of plastic.
I'd use one, but it would have to be uber cheap..


----------



## Goat (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

So you have to custom fit this to your carbs/ITBs? I wouldn't have to run stacks though, correct?


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (Goat)*

Cool product
But im sticking with my individual Filters


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (kevinmacd)*

Will it fit a 16V and clear the alternator? I have a very nice ITG filter sitting on my work bench since it does not clear the alternator. 
What about availability by Treffen? 


_Modified by 20V'er at 10:41 AM 7-22-2005_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (20V'er)*

Baseplate is "unfinished" so you can drill the mounting and TB points wherever. You can probably offset it enough to clear your alternator.








Should have some in stock by the end of next week!


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:08 PM 7-22-2005_


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (WolfGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WolfGTI* »_Definitely interested in the 100mm box with air feed on the right.


me as well http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you just saved me some fab work i don't have time for







can you hit me up with a Pm on the $$ for that bad boy.


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (impulse byer)*

interested to see how they look, little sceptical after seeing serious standing water leaving waterfest.
macd didn't have any problems i take it? hope you didn't take rt 18 it was a $hitshow


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (Mk2enthusiast)*

i had zero problems leaving waterfest
car ran like a dream and the custom hidden wiper was perfect!


----------



## WolfGTI (Jun 16, 1999)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (Mk2enthusiast)*

I left waterfest with zero problems and drive my car daily with zero problems in the rain. (I have ITB's as well)


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (WolfGTI)*

cool
although i admit i was driving with minimal plate opening
just cruising back to the hotel!


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (kevinmacd)*

To The Top
I need one of these... but it has to be much less than the TWM box!


----------



## martyn_16v (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (gearhead455)*

Details and the UK prices here. If it's like most other things you can probably just swap the £'s for $'s and you'll have a rough idea of what it'll cost stateside


----------



## 20V'er (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (martyn_16v)*

Scott said they were supposed to be in a few weeks ago. I left him a voicemail, but have not heard back. I did some educated guess (no tape measure) and I just don't think it is going to clear the alternator in the stock non AC place. I would love for someone to prove me wrong!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (20V'er)*

We are still waiting on these to come in from Pipercross. We received the rest of our order last Thursday (a week late







), but we're still waiting for the airboxes. The only reason I can use to explain their lack of timeliness is that they are English.







j/k!
Hopefully, we'll see these things sooner than later...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

They're here FINALLY! Just unpacked the box and snapped a couple pics. Nice set-up!
This is the complete kit with filter, inlet tube, velocity stack, mounting plate, filter oil, clamps:
























Pricing should be ready to go by tomorrow AM.


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (impulse byer)*

Ok, it's tomorrow morning. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We have 4 kits in stock at the moment:
1 - 3" inlet complete kit with baseplate, plenum, filter, airhorn, 3" flexible inlet tubing, clamps, filter oil (choose left or right side inlet) $369.95
1 - 3" inlet basic kit with baseplate, plenum, airhorn - $329.95
1 - 4" inlet complete kit with baseplate, plenum, filter, airhorn, 4" flexible inlet tubing, clamps, filter oil (choose left or right side inlet) - $369.95
1 - 4" inlet basic kit with baseplate, plenum, airhorn (choose left or right side inlet) - $329.95
To order or for more information, please call 1-800-944-2964 9-5:30 EST.


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

How about Pipercross socks for Velocity stacks. I have a mini cooper that has no room for a filter only socks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (gtiboy66)*

IM sent about socks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox ([email protected])*

*COUGH GAG COUGH*

_ouch_ 

I'd imagine you aren't going to sell many for that price..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (PowerDubs)*

I know it's a tad on the high_er_ side but all things considered... The TWM box is just a basic box. It doesn't come with the filter, air horn, modular style base plate or any of the cool stuff that the Pipercross kit does.


----------



## sicks (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (gtiboy66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gtiboy66* »_How about Pipercross socks for Velocity stacks. I have a mini cooper that has no room for a filter only socks.

lots of bikes have the vstacks extend into the airbox themselves... leavin' the airbox mounted to each itb/carb at the base of the bellmouth....
if u have socks wrapped around your vstacks... that pretty much eliminates the point of havin' vstacks to begin with... 
hav u tried runnin' a filter between the bellmouth and the stack ? kinda like havin the it sandwiched between... ? looks better.. but once again defeats the purpose of the stacks somewhat as the air built up to watever velocity it's at (dependin' how long ur stacks are)... gets slowed down again .... (good for bottom end)


----------



## wolfsbaum4 (Aug 24, 2002)

*Re: New Pipercross ITB Airbox (sicks)*

Sent you an IM Scott http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

